# Sexable?



## Leopardgeckos (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry guys im not very good at sexing them. Not as easy as leos 
http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc479/doomxion/?action=view&current=get-attachment.jpg


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

I only see the 1 picture a few more would help. Also age would help. My guess at this point from high arch and med toes would be female.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I clicked through, but only found the one picture of a frog. I agree with the above poster - it would be way easier with a couple more pictures and a few details about the frogs.

Good luck!


----------

